
Textpattern website redesign - Tomte
https://textpattern.com/weblog/401/textpattern-website-redesign
======
petecooper
Disclosure: Textpattern user of 11 years, very occasional committer and docs
wrangler. I don't speak for the Textpattern development/design team.

This has been a long time coming and Phil Wareham (designer) has put a huge
amount of work into this redesign, along with an overhauled docs site, plus
other stuff.

Work is ongoing with Textpattern 4.7, with a whole bunch of new stuff, parser
improvements, tags and other things. Exciting times!

Background info:

[https://github.com/textpattern](https://github.com/textpattern)

[https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern](https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern)
(Textpattern CMS)

[https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern-com-
website](https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern-com-website) (Textpattern
website)

[https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern.github.io](https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern.github.io)
(Textpattern docs)

New (and lapsed) users are always welcome.

------
isopod
I didn't know Textpattern was still around, much less widely used. I'd used it
in college to set up my first blog ages ago and it was a great introduction in
the then-new notion of 'content management systems'. Is it still a thing?
Wordpress seems to be the first, last, and everything in-between in this space
now, it seems.

~~~
bshimmin
It's funny how these things linger on, quietly being used because they mostly
just work and don't cause the people using them any real problems. I _think_
Daring Fireball and Kottke.org both still use Movable Type, which, having just
checked on their web site, does definitely still exist and appears to have
been quite regularly updated until at least 2014 (the releases for the last
few years appear mostly to be bugfixes and security updates). Movable Type was
the hot thing in self-hosted blogging circles in the early 2000s and predates
WordPress by a good few years.

~~~
dasil003
There's an added mystique around TextPattern because it was initially written
by Dean Allen of Textism/Textile/TextDrive fame, and he has subsequently
disappeared from the Internet, taking with him his blog, Textile lost to
Markdown, and of course TextDrive famously got co-opted by greedy tech
douchebags, eventually turning into Joyent and getting acquired by Samsung. So
it's quite remarkable that of all Dean Allen's works, TextPattern is the one
that keeps on chugging along with its open-source essence intact.

------
phailhaus
Why is the top half of the page in a serif font and the rest sans-serif?

~~~
King-Aaron
It looks like the theme's titles and lead paras are in serif fonts, and the
main body/p text is in sans-serif... Not my cup of tea, but a fairly common
pattern.

------
5_minutes
Didn't know this was still around. Was a very sympathetic CMS back in the
days. Will have a look again.

The overhaul was done with a lot of love and it shows.

------
Paul_S
links are broken now 404 everywhere :(

[https://textpattern.com/faq/147/common-how-do-i-
questions](https://textpattern.com/faq/147/common-how-do-i-questions)

------
mrbill
Wow, I thought TP had died out ages ago. I used it for a while before
switching to Wordpress.

